# [SOLVED] Brak dźwięku w KDE 4.3.2

## Xywa

Po przejściu na nowe KDE, zamilĸły mi dźwięki systemowe KDE oraz np. Amarok. Mplayer działa bez zarzutu. 

Jakieś sugestie?

p.s. Wiem że kiedyś w system configuration >> Sound and Video Configuration miałem chyba 3 urządzenia na liście a teraz 1 - może to jest jakaś wskazówka?Last edited by Xywa on Mon Nov 30, 2009 9:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## soban_

revdep-rebuild moze cos znajdzie? patrzyles w ustawieniach systemowych -> powiadomieniach ?

----------

## Xywa

Revdep-rebuild robiłem kilka razy i nie pomogło.

Coś siadło w konfiguracji urządzeń dla KDE, bo k3b nie widzi nagrywarki  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> No CD/DVD writer found.
> 
> K3b did not find an optical writing device in your system. Thus, you will not be able to burn CDs or DVDs. However, you can still use other K3b features such as audio track extraction, audio transcoding or ISO9660 image creation.

 

Który pakiet odpowiada za komunikacje urządzeń dla KDE?

----------

## Qlawy

Spróbuj włączyć consolekit, mnie to pomogło. Tylko nie tak, żeby się włączał automatycznie, a odpal go przed xami.

----------

## Xywa

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> Spróbuj włączyć consolekit, mnie to pomogło. Tylko nie tak, żeby się włączał automatycznie, a odpal go przed xami.

 

Uruchomiłem i... nic   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dziadu

Sprawdź w kmix czy któregoś kanału nie masz w wyciszonego. Najlepiej ustaw wyświetlanie wszystkich kanałów miksera.

----------

## Xywa

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Sprawdź w kmix czy któregoś kanału nie masz w wyciszonego. Najlepiej ustaw wyświetlanie wszystkich kanałów miksera.

 

Kmix sprawdziłem na samym początku. Jak już wspomniałem wcześniej configuration >> Sound and Video Configuration miałem chyba 3 urządzenia na liście a teraz 1 (znikńeły dwa urządzenia), nie działa K3B (system nie widzi nagrywarki), przestał działać powerdevil (mam 0 batteries i 0 cpu). Wygląda na to że po przejściu ~amd64 że siadła komunikacja na lini sprzęt <> kde. Pewno coś zapomniałem przestawić, pzreemergować, tylko nie wiem co...

----------

## dziadu

Strzelam: a consolekit masz uruchomione? (Nie wiem czy to pomoże, ale w 90% ostatnich problemów na forum to była właśnie przyczyna)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dagger

Jezeli naprawde uzywasz kde 4.4.2 - to musisz byc odrobine przed upstream - gdyz 4.4.2 powinno wyjsc gdzies okolo maja przyszlego roku.

Przypuszczam, ze mowisz o 4.3.2.

1) jakiego systemu dziwieku uzywasz (alsa/pulseaudio/jack)?

2) jakiego backendu uzywasz (xine/gstreamer) - mozesz sprawdzic w system-settings->multimedia

----------

## Xywa

Sorki za błąd, omsknął się paluszek - chodziło o 4.3.3.

Co do consolekit to mam zainstalowane i działające:

 *Quote:*   

> # rc-status
> 
> * Caching service dependencies...                                                                                [ ok ]
> 
> Runlevel: default
> ...

 

Używam alsy, backend to xine.

W razie czego wklejam emerge --info:

```
# emerge --info                                                                                       

Portage 2.1.7.7 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)                  

=================================================================                                                      

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5800_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1               

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 26 Nov 2009 08:45:03 +0000                                                                     

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                                           

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                                           

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                                         

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1                                                                                   

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                                            

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0                                                                                             

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                             

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2                                                                                          

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                                               

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64                                                                                        

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                                                  

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                                              

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                            

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                                            

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                                         

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                                         

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"                                                                                              

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                           

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"                                                                                        

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                            

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                                                                                                                   

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://212.219.56.138/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://212.219.56.134/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr eds embedded emboss encode enscript evo exif extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kontact ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline reflection sdl session smp spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis webkit wifi x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics " KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## Xywa

Jako że problem był dokuczliwy, przeinstalowałem system...

Po zainstalowaniu kdebase-meta, wszytsko działało - dźwięk, wskaźnik baterii, etc... Gdy doinstalowałem pozostałem metapakiety kde + Opera + Firefoxa, problem pojawił się znowu, identycznie jak poprzednio.

Wynika z tego, że któryś z pakietów nadpisał coś w konfiguracji. Będe chciał przejrzeć logi z /var/log/portage/elog/summary - może znajdę  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

```
etc-update
```

 robiles?

----------

## Xywa

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> etc-update
> ```
> ...

 

robiłem wszystko...

Ale że po reinstalce byłem na 100% pewny, że urządzenia przestały działać po instalacji któregoś pakietu. W pewnym momencie doszedłem do logów consolekit, porestartowałem, pogmerałem i... zaskoczyło. Miał racje Dziadu mówiąc że na 99% to consolekit. Teraz zaskoczyło (ale już z powrotem na amd64), poprzednio system był chyba za bardzo namieszany (po przejsciu na niestabilne amd) i mimo że robiłem to samo co teraz - nie miałem efektów.

Dzięki chłopaki za wsparcie - byłem wyczulony na pakiety z waszych sugesti i system działa jak trzeba, ufff.....

----------

